# Help on my MTD tiller



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello I have a MTD tiller and the governor spring is missing it has a 5hp Briggs engine on it the Model and Type Numbers of the engine are 135292-0141-01. I need to know where to hook it up to and a part number if anyone can help. Thank you in advance


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe these pictures will help. Have a good one. Geo


----------

